# US Made 12v Deep Cell Battery Options



## katanajo (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, what golf cart 12v deep cell battery is made in US? Google is useless. It's the AOL of internet browsers. All paid advertising. Thanks


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

As far as I know these are still USA made




__





Design Advantages | ODYSSEY® Battery


Discover the many design advantages of the revolutionary ODYSSEY® battery which gives you enormous cranking power and massive deep cycle reserve power in one battery,




www.odysseybattery.com


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Most are made here , i think the Duracell 215 ah batteries at sams club are the best deal .
I think they are made by east pen if I’m not mistaken .


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Wellbuilt said:


> Most are made here , i think the Duracell 215 ah batteries at sams club are the best deal .
> I think they are made by east pen if I’m not mistaken .


Yes, some are, some aren’t. It’s kind of a pain figuring it out sometimes, as many times a brand name will switch manufacturers without us knowing. Example, the new Diehard batteries advertised on TV are made in Korea.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

As far as I know , there are only 2/3 Battery manufactures here and they make pretty much all the batteries 
Lead acid is a old chemistry I think they really go buy weight the heavier the better .
You mite get more life out of a fancy solar battery but at double or Triple the cost ? 
These deracell battery like to get charged hard , if you baby them they can get out of balance in a few weeks. 
I have a set that is 6 years old with just watering twice a year and a auto EQ every month and they are still @ 7580 % I think .
Lithium is going to be the battery of the future you just can’t charge them when it’s cold below 45o 
I’m sure all of them will come from China 👍


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I have had my share of FLA battery systems (old technology), and I have firmly committed to moving to LiFePo4 (lithium, new technology) battery banks.

Each chemistry has its issues, maintenance, and so on, but nothing that can't be overcome with backyard engineering in each category ... for example, I built a utility shed to keep things warm, safe,dry ... thus, no battery charging problems, for either chemistry.

On the other hand, you'll never overcome the limits of the old technology.

In a global supply chain, I wouldn't worry as much about where something comes from, although I'd vote for a "final assembly done in the country of use" kind of legislation; that might at least ensure that the user guide is created in english ... maybe.

I'd at least test the new technology (one single 12v LiFePo4), and see if it works for you. We are already using lithium technology everywhere in our lives ... about time we use it for solar as well.

There's a slight chance this could be an opinion piece ...


----------



## katanajo (Mar 25, 2021)

I disagree. There are a lot of discussions around china made batteries not holding charges as long and poor warranties. I prefer to keep my family, neighbors and friends employed with good paying jobs where I can.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Ya that is getting hard to do , allmost nothing is made here , most lithium cells come from China and the battery packs are assembled here i’m working on one now 
It should show up in about three more weeks . And we’re going to put it together drop it into an RV and see how it works
It’s 280 ah for 450 bucks plus the battery management system


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

As far as I know the deracell battery’s are made at east pen they are good battery for the money . 
I’ve had 3 sets and I know 4 people that use them off grid can’t go wrong


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

Not to disagree with your disagreeing, but would like to point out that it's the technology that leads me to buying LiFePo4 vs FLA ... it gets harder and harder to pay 100% for something (FLA), and get told you can only use _up to_ 50% of it, or it will die faster. That's only _one_ of the many reasons why LiFePo4 is probably going to be the superior solution for my battery banks, sooner rather than later.

Like Wellbuilt, I am planning on building my own battery bank with high AH cells, most likely from china, as it has become an easy, "maker" thing to do, and it will end the FLA madness for me. I bought two 12v 100ah LiFePo4's to speed up all other testing, but the big battery bank will be at least the 280ah cell type, plus all other pieces, which are pretty much lego-like.

I couldn't begin to discuss why things are not manufactured in America anymore, and short of a "maker" movement, I don't see manufacturing coming back anytime soon. I can hope for some kind of legislation to at least get "final assembly" in the country of use, which seems to fit more with global supply chains.

Where possible, we buy local, but where technology is concerned, we buy the best first, and because technology is expensive (or can be), we worry about cost second, and finally, we worry about who makes it and where it will be bought, because we are more and more, global. I was _able_ to buy my inverter and generator american-made, but I doubt the batteries will ever be local. Battle-born makes (final assembly) LiFePo4 batteries in the USA, but they are premium priced, and my maker skill allows me to shave off at least half of their price, and have the "fun" of making it.

If you do go FLA, I hope you don't experience the FLA *ell I have dealt with over the years, not the least of which was paying more, and getting less.

BTW, I'm tooting the maker horn, because I believe we've turned a corner over the past decade whereby we can "make" our way out of the ever-higher spiral of prices for things. If it's lego-like, you can make it yourself.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I just received a text in Chinese this morning from the ah battery manufacture in China sending us our RV battery .
My battery is headed out the door to be loaded on the boat😜 my daughter translated for me👍 
She is in Japan now but reading the note for me . 
I’m do to get it April 1 to May 27 almost 2 months . Seams like a long time .
 I’ve had 0 trouble with my GC battery’s I used 3 RD4 150 ah gell cells in my sail boat and they where fine. I got 5 years on them and they where not really charged well . 
My house bank has one cell not keeping up with the rest , it in the right rear corner . 
The cell just stays at 1.265 a lot when the rest of the bank is 1.275 or better ? 
I notice this year that the battery is colder then the rest by 5o+- this could be the problem . 
I just add water a few times a year 4 gallons +- I mite try adding water every month ?
My battery cost 89 bucks each so 1400 + tax not bad . 
The lipo battery can use 70% of there power and charge faster plus they will power a heavy load . 
Cold weather is a problem here I burn wood 9 months out of the year .
The bank in the pic is from my mentor , he put this together 8 months ago , it 2 parallel strings of 280 amp hour battery for 560 amp hours total . 
It cost him 100 bucks a cell plus BMS and copper buss bars 3700ish $ they where b grade cells so he had to balance them all before Assembly it took a month to get it done . 
He’s thinking he could get 20 years out of it , he is in Florida 
This is the battery we bought . I think the BMS was 100 bucks more 
The only problem is if you have a battery accident I don’t think it could be cleaned up ? 
If it caches fire in side you are screwed Charge below freezing ? Could be bad .


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## markt1 (Dec 15, 2013)

The best deal in batteries for solar is to use a small forklift battery. Expensive and heavy, but it will last 20 years.


----------

